# Thibaut Pinot releases six years of power data



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.fredericgrappe.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/pinot-ppr.pdf

Some interesting stuff in here.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

So his 20-min FTP is 6.4 W/kg. His VO2max is 85, which is as high as it gets for cyclists. (Only some elite crosscountry skier can hit 90 (because crosscountry skiers also use their upperbody). 

What about Lance Armstrong's numbers? He was probably putting out 6.5+ W/kg for 30-40 min near the end of a 100 mile mountain stage? EPO worked eh. Did Armstrong ever release his Vo2max? Whatever, I doubt that his was 85; it was said that Armstrong didn't even have the highest VO2max on that Postal team.

Interesting data. Sorry didn't want to turn this into an LA thread. Just mentioned him for comparison


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

VO2 max World Records

Supposedly 84. Indurain 88, Lemond 92.5.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong here. VO2max is measured in mL/kg/min. They say it can't really be trained, it's natural (so this would be the mL/min). But, you can control your weight. So if you are under your ideal race weight (notice that Thibaut Pinot's went up 3kg), your VO2max number is higher but you could actually put out a worse performance.


----------

